# White bar ????



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Hi all...

some birds were imported from europe . I never seen this bar before and I think, they were plucked. Therefore, I took some photos for them...

so what you think??


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

if it is a bar its a big bar i have a black bird with a black bar his normal coulor is a little bit lighter and the bar is darker


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

They are Subotica rollers and they were plucked surely: 

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/9b_neomologati_EE/83968478

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15x_5_zb_juc/pagina3


----------

